# WCS Classic bars in silver?



## scorbutico (Apr 21, 2007)

Does Ritchey have plans to release the WCS Classic bars in the classic silver? If so, when are they expected? 

I realize that the Classic Curve bars come in silver, but I'm not a fan of curvy, bendy, ergo-y bars and prefer the classic shape of the WCS Classic.


----------



## Ritchey_Dave (Apr 23, 2010)

At the moment there aren't any plans to make the Classic bar in the polished silver. However the Curve is not all that curvy, bendy, ergo-y at all, and leans rather closer to that of the classic bar shape.


----------

